# Got my center piece



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Texas Cichlid.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your fish looks good. It's not an African though. Only pointing it out as it's in Gen African discussion.

Herichthys carpintis is from Mexico. Opportunistic feeders; so keep an eye out as those smaller mbuna could end up on the menu.

You may want to provide some cover for it on the right side of the tank in the form of a large cave or driftwood. Not many places to hunker down in the large rock structure on the left for such a large fish.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Its def a texas cichlid. http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t29/ ... 0_7533.jpg
viewtopic.php?t=169814

Looks just like that on body but a little dull right now. He has the darker more defined black around the middle of his side that kind of looks like a japanese symbol.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

look's nice. I think I am seeing a convict and electric yellow as well?


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

pfoster74 said:


> look's nice. I think I am seeing a convict and electric yellow as well?


There is

6 yellow labs
4 kenyi
1 acei
1 common pleco (Using for bio-load)
3 black convicts (1m:2f)
1 Texas cichlid 'aka: Tex' I know...

I'm only going to keep 1 kenyi (female) for color
2 black convicts if male doesn't take to both
Yellow labs will prob go down to 4 or 5 with 1m being the goal.

I know the mix of cichlids is asking for trouble, but managing them everyday, adding/removing/redoing layout, is where the fun is for me. Of course if I get that 'balance' i'll get bored, but mating will keep things interested and supply my texas cichlid with snacks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

delta5 said:


> Its def a texas cichlid. http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t29/ ... 0_7533.jpg
> viewtopic.php?t=169814
> 
> Looks just like that on body but a little dull right now. He has the darker more defined black around the middle of his side that kind of looks like a japanese symbol.


Yes Herichthys carpintis is known/sold as the Texas Cichlid, but it is not from Texas. Also known as the Green Texas. The cichlid native to Texas is H. cyanoguttatus, and not nearly as common.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

He only cost me 15 dollars. The owner did tell me where this fish came from and all I can remember is northern mexico. I know it didn't actually come from texas.


----------

